# [MOUSE] problem z dodatkowymi przyciskami.

## rzezioo

kupilem przed chwila mysz. bezprzewodowa, optyczna, na PS/2, 5 przyciskow + rolka. moje ustawienie dla tej myszki z xorg conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

prawy, lewy i srodkowy dzialaja rolka dziala ale 6 i 7 ktore mam w operze jeko wstecz i naprzod dzialac nie chca. po zmianie na:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

boczne przyciski dzialaja(jako rolka) a ruch rolka dziala tak jak mialy dzialac tamte przyciski a wiec system je wykrywa. oczywiscie przewijanie tekstu chce miec za pomoca rolki wiec mozecie mi powiedziec co z tym fantem zrobic??

----------

## psycepa

gdzies natkanlem sie na taka konfiguracje:

```

 Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

```

nie zaszkodzi sprobowac

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

a nie dotyczyło to myszy z dwoma rolkami?

----------

## sebas86

Właśnie rolka działa jak przycisk góra-dół.  :Wink:  I to jest jeden ze sposobów na zmuszenie myszek z dwiema rolkami do poprawnego działania (prawdopodobnie widział to ktoś na forum na gentoo.pl - było opisane).

----------

## rzezioo

nic to nie dalo niestety  :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

Moje ustawienia:

```
Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```

Proponuję ustawić protokół tak jak wyżej (zostawienie auto lub PS/2 czasami może nie działać poprawnie).

----------

## YANOUSHek

No ja mam myszkę, która ma 10 guzików i kółko. Wszystko działa dokładnie tak jak chcę. Moja konfiguracja:

xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "MX1000"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option "Protocol"         "evdev"

   Option "Dev Name"         "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option "Dev Phys"         "usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input0"

   Option "Device"            "/dev/input/event3"

   Option "Buttons"         "12"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "11 12"

   Option "Resolution"      "800"

EndSection
```

Później przy pomocy xmodmap mapujemy klawisze:

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 4 5" &
```

Ostatnia rzecz - xbindkeys. Przy odczytaniu wciśnięcia ,,niestandardowego'' przycisku na myszce mapijemy go na odpowiednią sekwencję klawiszy:

.xbindkeysrc

```
"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\Cw""

   b:8

"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Page_Up]""

   b:9

   

"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Page_Down]""

   b:10

"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\C\[Page_Up]""

   b:11

"xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\C\[Page_Down]""

   b:12
```

Wszystko działa dokładnie tak jak chcę i mam możliwość podstawienia dowolnego polecenia pod każdy guzik myszki. Polecam protokół evdev. W razie problemów wal śmiało :]

----------

## Piecia

Takie mam pytanie jak sie ma xmodmap -e pointer do Option "ZAxisMapping"?

Akurat wzialem sie za swoja myszke A4Tech 9 przyciskowa z 2 scroll'ami i jak na razie xev scroll'e widzi jako przyciski 4,5 i 4,5. Dzieki evdev 2 boczne sa widziane jako 8,9.

----------

## Nomen

hello 

a może ktoś ma gotową konfigurację na Microsoft InteliMouse Explorer 3.0 

Moje ustawienia

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "usbmouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Buttons"               "7"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
```

Na tych ustawieniach działają mi prawidłowo:

- lewy klawisz

- prawy klawisz

- środkowy pod rolką

- rolka działa prawidłowo

Ale:

- klawisz 4 działa tak jak prawy klawisz

- klawisz 5 działa tak jak środkowy pod rolką

----------

## Piecia

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Później przy pomocy xmodmap mapujemy klawisze:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a xmodmap nie informuje cię tak jakos podobnie:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9 10 11"

xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad number of buttons, must have 32 instead of 11

xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
```

W xorg.conf ilosc klawiszy myszy mam ustawione na 9, zanim zaladowalem evdev xmodmap chcial 11(??) w pointer'ze. Ale zreszta widze ze u ciebie to jakos normalnie dziala.

edit:

```
 xmodmap -pp

There are 32 pointer buttons defined.
```

Ja tam nie widze tyle przysikow na myszy  :Very Happy: 

edit

Moze ktos ma mysz z 2 scroll'ami i moglby dorzucic swoje 3 grosze. Moze to cos nie tak z modulem evdev? W koncu na nim scrolle sa tak samo widoczne jako para takich samych przyciskow.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> a xmodmap nie informuje cię tak jakos podobnie:
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9 10 11"
> 
> ...

 

U mnie nic takiego się nie dzieje. Na początku myślałem, że xmodmap w ogóle nic nie robi, bo żadnej informacji mi nie dawał. Wszystko działa poprawnie.

Co do faktu, że rolki wykrywane są jak te same klawisze, albo błąd w evdev, albo błąd w konfiguracji Xów. Poeksperymentuj z różnymi ilościami guzików. Fakt, że xmodmap mówi, że widzi 32 jest związany chyba z jakimś błędem w konfiguracji.

----------

## arsen

Przeniesione do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

